# Patching breathable waders



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Who has a suggestion for successful ways to patch breathable waders? I have a brand new pair of Frogg Toggs 4-in-1 breathables that I just wore today for the second time. Got home and realized my left left leg was damp. Upon inspection I found a tiny 1/8” snag in the waders.

Unfortunately I believe it’s my fault and I snagged them. But I’m pretty sick about $250 wadees leaking after two hunts, and am hoping I can make a salvageable patch. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

All my breathables came with a repair kit, did yours not?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Tenacious Tape is excellent, this is absolutely great stuff!!! Works for repairs on everything from your waders to tents to sleeping bags...

Aquaseal+UV is Excellent

I've used both on waders. Both are cheap from Amazon


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Aquaseal it hands down the best patching adhesive for holes, using the patch kit etc.

I saw a thing on facebook yesterday of someone spraying the crotch of their waders with Flex seal so I looked into it, some people says it works good and some dont. I'll bet it would work on those areas you cant find but, if you have a known hole then Aquaseal


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> I saw a thing on facebook yesterday of someone spraying the crotch of their waders with Flex seal so I looked into it, some people says it works good and some dont.


I've been using Flex Seal (clear spray on) for 3 years. It has NEVER failed to seal a seam leak to date. Spray on seam inside and out. It will not leak again. Cuts, 3-corner tears, punctures - use Flex Seal tape. Apply on the inside if possible.

Cost comparison (Walmart prices):
Aquaseal = $10 an ounce
Flex Seal spray = $0.92 an ounce

It's your money; its your choice. :O||:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I made my duck hunting boat out of Flex Seal and it doesn't leak.:rotfl: I've tried that "crap" and it's just that-- CRAP. At least IMO.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I made my duck hunting boat out of Flex Seal and it doesn't leak.:rotfl: I've tried that "crap" and it's just that-- CRAP. At least IMO.


And you have an absolute right to voice your opinion - wrong though it be. :rotfl:

Flex Seal makes many different products and all have an intended purpose. The clear spray WILL adhere to the breathable wader fabric and seal any seam leak. The tape will also adhere to the material and you better get it placed correctly the first time because it will NOT come off once it is pressed to the material. There are materials that the spray will not adhere to and one of those is the plastic sleds used for ice fishing. But the tape and paint on liquid do very well in that arena. I am NOT a rep for Flex Seal and I don't make a commission on any of their products that you purchase. But I have used it for several years now and have had excellent results when used in appropriate situations. It DOES seal breathable waders just fine.

But if you don't like it, don't use it. Use whatever product you think gives you the most bang for your buck. Good luck to you in the marshes and may whatever product you choose to use keep you dry always. No disrespect or hard feelings intended from me on your product of choice.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I would use flex seal tape patch on the inside and a thin layer of aqua seal on the hole on the outside. I used aqua seal on my 7 year old rogers waders on saturday after they cracked and went out Sunday and had dry feet again. great stuff and it's all I use.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Inside and outside is always the first best rule when it comes to patching. And when using cement or glue always roughen up a smooth surface a little with sandpaper.

The second rule is that barbed wire is ALWAYS six inches higher than you think it is.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Jedidiah said:


> The second rule is that barbed wire is ALWAYS six inches higher than you think it is.


+1 ... lolz

-DallanC


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I love SG-20 for neoprene & rubber. Not sure if it would work on breathable or not? I bet it would.


----------

